# Happy Birthday Candace!!



## Heather (May 17, 2008)

Any fun plans for the day? Weekend? Orchid shopping perhaps....

Have a wonderful one!


----------



## likespaphs (May 17, 2008)

yippee! happy birthday!


----------



## Greenorchid (May 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Candace!


----------



## cwt (May 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday, may it be a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Candace! Hope you have a really great day. 

Joanne


----------



## Grandma M (May 17, 2008)

:clap::clap:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Candace.


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Candace!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2008)

Regardless of the root torture jokes, Happy B-day!


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2008)

:clap::clap:Happy Birthday Young Lady:clap::clap:


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candace (May 17, 2008)

Thanks. I got up early and hit a couple of nurseries. The last one was White Oak and I bought 3 plants and my girlfriend and I had a fun day out. She drove and I got to look out at the ocean in Half Moon Bay and in Pacifica. It was a nice day. Now to pop the cork on an expensive bottle of wine. Good-bye 30's hello 40's.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Candace!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## paphioboy (May 18, 2008)

Happy birthday Catt-woman...  Many happy returns...


----------



## Heather (May 18, 2008)

I'm hopeful my 40's are gonna rock (though I'm a few year's off yet...) I hope I look as good as you, Candace, when I reach that milestone.

Best to you. Hope you have a relaxing day today too. Birthdays should be about a week long, in my opinion!


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2008)

Happy Belated B-day! Sounds like it was a good one!


----------



## Corbin (May 18, 2008)

Well a day late anyway, Happy Birthday Candace. 

Look at it this way your not even half as old as your gonna be someday.


----------



## Candace (May 18, 2008)




----------



## streetmorrisart (May 18, 2008)

Clearly cake-rabid...

Your day sounds pretty hard to top from my perspective--sweet.


----------



## Gilda (May 18, 2008)

_Happy Birthday Candace !_


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2008)

Happy b-day!!!!!!! You should get some more plants...  
(I can see a demonic dog over thereoke


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

30's - 40's!?! She's a baby!


----------



## Corbin (May 19, 2008)

NYEric said:


> 30's - 40's!?! She's a baby!



If she only knew what comes with old age.


----------



## swamprad (May 19, 2008)

Happy birthday, Candace!


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Candace, from toro to toro !!  Sorry to be somewhat late, but I had been offline for a week! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2008)

Corbin said:


> If she only knew what comes with old age.



Hopefully, she'll find out someday!


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Candace ( apologoies for the lateness )


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2008)

Corbin said:


> If she only knew what comes with old age.



Is it good or is it bad????? Although it is a bit far away for me (30's-40's), I feel things seem optimistic... !!!!


----------



## Candace (May 21, 2008)

Awwww. You guys keep sharing the love. :>


----------

